# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) -  MAY 2009



## George Wallace (1 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
May 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020830EDT May 09/021230UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Seven enemy soldiers killed in fighting in Arghandab"


> Today at about 01:00am [local time].According to details, seven foreign invaders  and puppet soldiers were killed in face to face fighting between the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate and the joint enemy forces as part of Nasrat operations in Parsang area of Arghandab District in Kandahar province.  According to a report, the fighting began when the joint enemy forces were trying to carry out operations against the mujahedin. The mujahedin attacked their infantry soldiers as a result of which seven soldiers were killed and a large number were wounded.




"7 enemy soldiers killed in Panjwai, Kandahar 1/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Seven soldiers killed near Panjwayi
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked after prayer Morocco on Thursday 2009-4-30 armed attack during an ambush of soldiers in the area of the client "Dimrase" near the center of the Directorate of Panjwayi in Kandahar province, the victory in a series initiated, resulting in the deaths of seven soldiers of the enemy.  By Alnaba destroyed the car of the type of enemy RENGER full of weapons and mujahideen dead sheep.  In the attack did not cause any kind of mujaheddins losses.




"Six American invaders soldiers killed in heavy fighting in Garmser"


> Yesterday six American invaders soldiers were killed as a result of face to face heavy fighting between the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate and the invading American soldiers in Lakara and Gorkak areas of Garmser District of Helmand Province.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030750EDT May 09/031150UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"13 puppet army terrorists killed and 2 vehicles destroyed in Zabul" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Last night The American invader forces carried out land and air attacks on a number of houses in Langar area near Tarinkot, the centre of Urozgan Province.  As a result, two houses belonging to the local people were completely destroyed and 14 civilians, including women and children, were martyred.  According to a report, residents of the village took the bodies of a number of the martyrs to Tarinkot, the centre of the province, as a sign of protest and to make it clear to the foreign and puppet soldiers that those killed in last night's attacks by the American forces were civilians and not Taleban.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"Americans invaders  martyred 14 civilians near Tarinkot" - Arabic and Farsi version


> Saturday 02-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two vehicle of puppet army in Wasti village in Shanki district of Zabul province. The landmines destroyed both vehicles and killed thirteen terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031735EDT May 09/032135UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 vehicle of puppet army   blew up in  Kandahar"


> Yesterday morning 03-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Shahagha Dorahi area of Zhari district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all  6 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A vehicle of  puppet army blew up in   Zabul"


> Today morning 03-05-2009 at approximately 8:53 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army on Kabul Kandahar highway in Khanao Koti area of Sharispa district of Zabul  province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet soldiers were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041335EDT May 09/041735UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of a Ranger type vehicle of police by an IED near the city of Kandahar in the province of Kandahar 03/05/09" (Arabic, followed by English version) 


> Saturday morning 02-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Shahagha Dorashi area in Zhari district of Kandahar province. In the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed six puppet terrorists including a high rank officer. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Killing 2 and wounding 3 police officers in an explosion in Grishak in the province of Helmand 03/05/09" (Arabic, followed by English version)


> Sunday morning 03-05-2009 at approximately 10.30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated a remote controlled landmine in Shahagha Dorashi area in Grishak district of Helmand province. In the blast two puppet police terrorists were killed and three were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




" Attack on a enemy supply convoy in the highway between Nimroz and Delaram in the province of Nimroz 03/05/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Attack on a convoy of supplies to the enemy between Nimroz Dlaram (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 3/5/2009
> According to details received, the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the twelfth session and the minutes of noon today in a series of operations (victory) on a convoy of logistics to the enemy, in the "Dhmazink" on the road between the extended and Nimroz Dlaram, which was on its way towards the mandate of the Center for Zranj Nimroz.  In the attack, which lasted for half an hour, resulted in the deaths and injuries among the soldiers of Governors in the convoy, but it did not have accurate information about the numbers.  In a separate report, the Mujahideen attacked with heavy weapons on a security to the enemy in the same area, resulting in material loss in addition to the deaths and injuries among the enemy, however, did not have accurate information about the numbers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041830EDT May 09/042230UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Car of puppet border police blew up in Kandahar 4/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic & Farsi version


> The destruction of a border police RENGER improvised explosive device in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed in the six o'clock on the afternoon of Sunday, 2009-05-03 RENGER type of car for the border police with an explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of operations in the region, "Spini Juli" Chorok Province, State of Kandahar, was a column of military vehicle way towards the city of Kandahar.  The explosion destroyed the car completely, killing all those who were inside.  Transfer some of their dead soldiers, and destroyed the car still remains burned in the incident.




"10 puppet army terrorists killed in Zabul 4/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic & Farsi version


> Killing of ten soldiers of the enemy in Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Ten soldiers were killed from the client management at eight in the evening yesterday 2009-05-03 when their patrol was attacked, Mujahideen Khalq, the Islamic Emirate in a series of victory in the village "Kohian" Siauri state of Zabul province, also injured six other fatal injuries.  Reportedly destroyed in the attack, two cars, Ranger, also Tattab more.  Thank God there were no damages to the Mujahideen in the attack and destroyed two vehicles to Asalta Bagitan at the scene until morning.




"(A)nother 13 puppet soldiers killed in Zabul 4/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic & Farsi version


> Thirteen killed another soldier in the state of Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the heroes in the armed attack at the ninth quarter of this morning 2009-05-04 victory in the operations at a military patrol of the puppet army soldiers on a highway in Kandahar, Kabul, "Amend Ball" near the town of Qalat, center of Zabul province, resulting in the destruction of two of the type RENGER killed thirteen (13) soldiers agent.. The report adds: The attack resulted in the ambush, which was, for the destruction of two (2)-type RENGER in full, and take advantage of other (1) safely.  A the end of the attack, the Mujahideen of sheep and tasks of soldiers dead, and not to the Mujahideen during the attack, no casualties, the highway is still blocked on the face of the enemy.  It should be mentioned that last night also killed ten soldiers from the attack by armed agents of the same region, "Kohian" Siauri Directorate of the same state.




"Press statement of The head of the political commission Mullah Abdol Latif Mansur"


> The head of the political commission of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, esteemed Mullah Abdol Latif Mansur, said the following in a press statement regarding the current activities concerning the elections in Afghanistan:  Anyone who reaches power with the presence of the foreign forces should not be expected to bring any change. This is because firstly, whoever comes to power it will be definitely someone who is favored by the foreign invaders. Secondly, it is obvious that as long as the foreign forces are in control, they will have power and will continue to carry on with the crimes they are currently committing in the country.  Mansur added: It is the stance of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan that unless the foreign forces leave the country, it will not be deceived into leaving the trenches of jihad by any conspiracy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051950EDT May 09/052350UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Tank of invaders blew up in Helmand 5/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Mujahideen destroyed tanks of the occupation forces in Marjh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the second session of Tuesday noon 2009-05-05 mujahideen destroyed the Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of tanks of the occupation forces, an explosion at a very, in the "slaves of God Gulf" Marjh Province, State of Helmand.  The fire broke out in the enemy tank, killing all on board immediately.




"Armored vehicles of British invaders destroyed in Nad Ali, Helmand 5/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Mechanism for the destruction of military forces near the English club on the improvised explosive device
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the news: the military destroyed the English forces occupied by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of improvised explosive device planted, when the mechanism was coming from the security point at the fifth 2009-05-05 Tuesday afternoon in an area of the village, "Khushal" near the Nad Ali district center in Helmand.  Destroyed in the explosion mechanism completely, killing all the British soldiers who were on board.  In the latest independent news, at the second of the afternoon, an Afghan soldier was killed in the same area, when he was standing outside the security point was subjected to a surprise attack by the Mujahideen, and his Gnamwa.




"A vehicle of puppet army blew up in Uruzgan"


> Today morning 03-05-2009 at approximately 8:53 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Kapterkhani area of Tarenkot city of Uruzgan  province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(P)uppets district headquarter attacked in Zabul"


> Last night 04-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked  district headquarter in Arghandab district of Zabul province, in the attack the headquarter   was damaged ,5 puppet police were killed and other fled from the area. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
061920EDT May 09/062320UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"11 enemy soldiers were killed   or wounded in Helmand" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Today at approximately 10:00 am local time,11 internal and foreign soldiers were killed in an armed attack in Ekhchal area of Grishk District of Helmand Province.  The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were traveling in the area.   Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"3 puppet police officers arrested in Helmand 6/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The arrest of three members of the police and the surrender of another in Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate gave in at eleven and a half of the afternoon on 2009-5-6 three members of a police car with the client management and their weapons in the city of light "to Hkurjah" status and the mandate of Helmand.  According to the report, after the arrest of two policemen, were transferred to a safe place, not yet on the fate of governing.  According to the latest news, has surrendered to soldiers of the Army, the client with his motorcycle and his machine gun Kalashnikov to the mujahideen in the "Zrsah" Department Naoh Hkurjah near the center of this state.




"1 tank of American invaders blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon at 12pm local time, A tank belonging to the American invaders forces was blown up by a mine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Abdullah Qulaf area of Marja district of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the armored tank belonging to the enemy was totally destroyed in the heavy explosion and all soldiers on board were killed.Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"In explosion 5 American soldiers were killed in Zabul" - English and Arabic version


> Today morning at 5am local time, A tank belonging to the American invaders forces was blown up by a mine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Diwalk area of Qalat city capital of Zabul Province.  According to a report, the armored tank belonging to the enemy was totally destroyed in the heavy explosion and 5 American soldiers on board were killed.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071830EDT May 09/072230UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A vehicle of  puppet army blew up in Kandahar" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Last night 06-05-2009 at approximately 10:03 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Spini Kholi area of Shorawak district of Kandahar  province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers in it were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"American invaders killed 2 and arrested 12 civilians in NAd Ali, Helmand 7/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> U.S. soldiers killed two men from the general public and twelve others were captured in the Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the details contained in the brutal attack carried out by U.S. soldiers Sunday night 2009-5-7 to people's homes in the village "Kovki" province of Helmand, the state of the club, which resulted in the death of (2) and families (12) of the general public.  In the novel to the people of the village: got a large number of American troops by helicopter in the village mentioned above, and the customers Ervgahm Afghan soldiers, and searched all the houses of the village, did not find anything.  He said: At the beginning of the attack, women and children began to flee from their homes in panic dogs black American soldiers, so the U.S. soldiers opened fire indiscriminately on them, resulting in the deaths of two people Dhaqien from the village, and arrested (12) others, including three events ranged in age from the tenth and the twelfth year, and transfer of prisoners with them.  The martyrs and those arrested do not have any relationship, the relevance of the Taliban, and all local people, it was argued, a large number of people today and they went to me and to the state, demanding the release of those Asraham.




"Car of puppet police destroyed in Zabul 7/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Mujahideen destroyed in an attack police car
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Shortly before ten o'clock in the little morning 2009-05-07 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed in a car for the kind of police Ranger, in the Shah Joy Foreigoi province of Zabul, the state, when the enemy convoy was passing on the road to Kabul, Kandahar.  The car was destroyed in the explosion, killing all on board.  The enemy, after the explosion, the closure of the highway directly in the face of traffic and are still busy collecting the remains of soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082140EDT May 09/090140UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(P)uppet army check posts demolished and 5 terrorists killed in Helmand 8/5/09"


> Last midnight 07-05-2009 at approximately 11:30pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked a check post of puppet army in Bolan area near Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province. In the attack Mujahideen captured the check post, killed 5 puppet terrorists and wounded 4. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"The Criminal Americans are Fumbling About, Carrying Out a War of Atrocities" - Official .pdf version, posted to non-terrorist web page - .pdf screen capture at non-terrorist web page


> …. From Herat to Helmand, Kandahar to Nuristan, Kunar to Jalalabad, Saroubi to Kabul, Khost and many other places, homes, public gatherings – some  of them weddings and mourning ceremonies, and sometimes even schools and mosques – have been bombed, all to instill fear in people and to inflict losses. Though the world sometimes hears of these cases, they only hear of the major ones, those near the cities or those mentioned in the media. As for the other daily debaucheries and atrocities, it never reaches the eyes and ears of the world, as the enemies of Allah have launched an extensive cover-up campaign ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
091915EDT May 09/092315UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 Tanks of NATO terrorists  blew up in Kandahar"


> Last night 08-05-2009 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army were blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it were traveling in Marghankicha area of Daman District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 puppet army soldiers were killed in Kandahar" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Yesterday evening at approximately 7:30pm, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out a direct attack on the patrol of puppet army in Sarikala area of Danad district of Kandahar Province. As a result, the 7 soldiers were killed and their vehicle was destroyed.The mujahedin took as booty the weapons and ammunition of the dead soldiers.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"10 British soldiers either killed or wounded in attack in Helmand" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Today at 8:50am (local time). 10 British invader soldiers were either killed or wounded when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an attack on their foot patrol in Nor Muhammad Khan village in the Nadali district of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the attack which took place in the form of an ambush, killed 6 soldiers and wounded 4 others.  The area was cordoned off by the enemy and the dead and wounded soldiers were taken by helicopters to their centers.  The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"3 tanks of American invaders army destroyed in Helmand"


> (Official English) Yesterday afternoon 08-05-2009, The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out armed attack on a military convoy of the American invaders army in Bazaar of Sangin District of Helmand Province.  1 tank belonging to the American convoy was damaged and all American soldiers were killed in the ambush. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  The destruction of a tank of the English forces in the province Sngen
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Yesterday afternoon at the 8-5-2009 the battle between the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, and the occupation forces in the province of British Sngen, resulting in the destruction of the enemy's armored tank full.  Strong in the battle that was used by the heavy and light weapons, targeting enemy tanks, armored RPG, killing all on board.  This battle took place in the region, while the Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on their patrol.  Thank God there was no casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.




"In explosions 5 British invaders soldiers were killed 6 wounded in Helmand"


> Last night at approximately 11:00pm,5 British invaders soldiers were either killed 6 wound in few consecutive explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British soldiers in Loimanda area of Nadali District of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the heavy explosions took place in the when the invader soldiers were trying to search the houses of civilian  in the area.  5 terorest soldiers were killed instantly and 6 others were seriously wounded in the explosions.. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In Explosion 7 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 09-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Khalaghondi area of Qalat city capital of Zabul province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101600EDT May 09/102000UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 oil tanker  of American invaders blew up in Kandahar"


> Today morning at approximately 10am local time ,A oil tanker  carrying oil to the American terrorist soldiers' base was blown up by a landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate near Melpol area of the Boldak district of Kandhar province.  According to a report, the tanker was destroyed,It is worth mentioning that the mujahedin have warned all the drivers of such vehicles that landmines have been planted on all the routes leading to the American military bases, and that they should refrain from supplying them and working for them. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 Martyrdom Operations kills 39 puppet terrorists in Helmand"


> Today 10-05-2009 at approximately 4.20 0m local time, two courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan carried out martyrdom operation against puppet army convoy  in Mahabas area of Grishk district of Helmand province in Which 39 army soldiers and 2 comanders Talakhan and Ismail khan were killed and few wounded.  First Muhamadnaim  of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet army convoy after when more troops arrived to the area and want to transfer the did bodies of killed soldiers anther mujahide Muhammad Omar carried out operation   , in the attacks 2 Commanders of puppet army and 39 of puppet soldiers were killed and  4 military vehicles were destroyed.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destruction of 3 mlitary vehicles of puppet forces in Siwari in the province of Zabul 10/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroyed 3 military vehicles of the Army of the customer in Siauri (Victory)
> Zabihollah (Mujahid) - 10/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate early morning car Saraf army soldiers riding in the client security roads in the region, "Andozi" Siauri the state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy completely, six soldiers were killed (6) soldiers on the spot.  According to the news of another bombing was followed by serious armed attack on a military convoy of the Army, the client yesterday afternoon as part of a (victory) in the region, "Hossian" in the same Directorate.  The blast destroyed a car and one (1) of the type of enemy, Ranger, and the other on a car-type missiles after the explosion Kumaz during an armed attack, killing at least eighteen (18) soldiers, and when the enemy missiles targeting a car was killed and seriously wounded all the crew.  None of the mujahideen any losses during the attack.  Also yesterday, destroyed military vehicles of the enemy die in two separate near Qalat, the status of the state, killing all inside, where the enemy is also admitted to the killing of four (4) of their soldiers.




"2 military vehicles of enemy destroyed in Zabul" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Today 10-05-2009 at approximately 1:00 pm, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on an American invaders and their puppets  convoy in Taker area of Mizana District of Zabul Province . 1 tank of American and a military vehicles of gourd police of the convoy  were destroyed in the attack.  The attack that took place as an ambush few puppet soldiers were killed .The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In Explosion a vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Zabul" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Today morning 10-05-2009 at approximately 9am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Mughlzi area of Qalat city capital of Zabul province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111900EDT May 09/112300UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"8 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar 11/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Mujahideen were killed ( 8 ) customers soldiers in Kandahar
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack on a convoy of Afghan soldiers in a series of customers victory at the tenth 11-05-2009 Monday morning in an area of "Zrdalu" state-Karabakh province of Ghazni, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy's vehicles of the type of Saraf killing ( 8 ) soldiers were inside the buildings immediately.  The weapons of the dead sheep Mujahideen and the rest of the military equipment.  Still Bagitan destroyed the two vehicles at the scene.




"Explosion killed and wounded 19 American invaders in Helmand 11/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing and wounding (19) U.S. soldiers in heavy explosions Bjermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the details contained in the heavy explosions carried out by mujahideen of the Islamic state on the afternoon of Sunday 10-5-2009 victory in a series of operations in the area of "peat thousand" Jermser in Helmand province on a foot patrol of U.S. forces, killing and wounding (19) U.S. soldiers .  According to reports, heavy explosions carried out by explosive devices planted by the row, was killed (12) Omerreqia soldiers, were wounded (7) other serious surgery.  And after four military helicopters to the scene to transport the dead and wounded, about their status.  In the story of the witnesses: We saw a large number of Americans engaged in the darkness of the remains of their colleagues in all of Morocco, who died in explosions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122055EDT May 09/130055UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"19 Afghan soldiers killed and wounded in American aerial bombardment in Panjawany in the province of Kandahar 12/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing 19 and wounding an Afghan soldier in the U.S. air raids!
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 12/5/2009
> According to the details contained in the first ten hours of Tuesday morning was killed and (19) of the puppet army soldiers in the air strikes carried out by aircraft of U.S. forces in the region, "Dimrase" near Bnjuaii <Panjwai> of the district center of the province of Kandahar.  Reported that the Americans have set up air strikes, while the Mujahideen ambushed in the region and signed a joint forces of the enemy in it.  After the attack, the Mujahideen, direct clashes with the enemy, and in the meantime, United States air strikes and bombs were dropped on their clients, which have caused losses in the ranks.  Thank God there was no damage to the Mujahideen in the raids.




"7 puppet soldiers killed and wounded in Panjwai, Kandahar 11/509" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding seven soldiers in an explosion near the center of Panjwayi
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eleventh hour of the quarter only on 2009-5-11 victory in the operations, the Army Ranger vehicle improvised explosive device in the customer area, "بمب" near the market, the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar.  The blast, which was with a remote control car for the destruction of the enemy RENGER fully and killed four (4) soldiers and wounded three (3) other serious injuries.  Among the soldiers killed the commander of one of the points of security.




"Destruction of a vehicle of interior forces in Shurawak in the provnice of Kandahar 12/05/09/A vehicle of puppet army blew up in Kandahar" (Arabic, followed by English version)


> Yesterday afternoon 11-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Sarcha area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet soldiers were killed and 5 wounded .   Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi




"Eight puppet soldiers killed in Nade-e Ali fighting 12/5/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Today at approximately 10:00 am local time morning, According to details, eight puppet soldiers were killed in an armed attack in center of Nade-e Ali District of Helmand Province . The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were on patrol in the area. Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"Killing 8 interior soldiers in an explosion near Lashkarga in the province of Helmand 12/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 8 soldiers killed in house explosion near Hkurjah (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 12/5/2009
> At the seventh Tuesday morning carried out a mujahideen of the Islamic state explosion in the chain of the (victory) on a car RENGER military customer in the region, "Khalj" Naoh Province, near the Center of the Lashkar Gah of Helmand province, resulting in the destruction of the car were killed ( 8 ) soldiers immediately.  After the blast, which was by remote control, the transfer of enemy soldiers killed about the status of the territory, but the car still remains destroyed at the scene burned.




"Attacked on police chick (sic) post in Helmand"


> Last night, the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate, as part Nusrat operation, carried out an attack on   a puppet police security post in Awpashak area of Greshk District of Helmand Province .
> The security post's building was destroyed in the attack and one police was killed, while the rest managed to flee.  According to another report, Bodor Khan, an important spy for the American invader forces, was killed in an ambush in an area under the mujahedin control in the bazaar of this district last night  He had been attacked before, but met his fate after a long surveillance last night.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Killing 6 American soldiers in an explosion in Siwari in the province of Zabul 11/05/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 6 U.S. soldiers killed blast Department Siauri
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/5/2009
> According to the report, killed six American soldiers at the fourth quarter of this afternoon in the village "Dzk" Siauri the state Department of Zabul, when the occupants tried to damage an explosive device planted by mujahideen of the Islamic state.  Serious blast killed six (6) American soldiers on the spot and injured many others wounded.  This is the first explosion in this region, where it kills such a large number of American soldiers.




"4 invaders and 3 puppet soldiers killed in ZAbul 12/5/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version


> Today noon at approximately 12:00 pm local time, 4 American invader and 3 puppet soldiers were killed few wounde in an armed attack in by joint convoy of foreigner and puppet army convoy in Baylogh area of Daichopan District of Zabul province . The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when the convoy of enemy was on going in the area.Reported by qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In Explosion 5 puppet army   soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 12-05-2009 at approximately 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Khalaghondi area of Qalat city capital of Zabul province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 chek-post of puppet army destroyed, 10 soldiers killed in Zabul 12/5/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Today morning 12-05-2009 at approximately 4 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check posts in Kaperchah area in Shamlzo district of Zabul province, in the attack Mujahideen demolished 2 posts and 10puppets police were killed and 2 vehicles were destroyed , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. in 3 mujhaideen were martyred 7 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131545EDT May 09/131945UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 rockets fired at airport in Kandahar 13/5/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic, Farsi


> *Kandahar Airport was attacked by air
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At around the ninth on the evening of 12-5-2009 on the Kandahar airport was attacked by air by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate, which is home to a large number of American soldiers and Canadians.  The two rockets landed inside the airport, resulting in addition to the right of the enemy casualties and considerable material damage. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140825EDT May 09/141225UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 puppet army soldiers were killed or wounded in Kandahar"


> Yesterday noon at approximately 11:00am, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out a direct attack on the patrol of puppet army patrol in Shako dara area of Arghistan district of Kandahar Province. As a result, the 4 soldiers were killed 3 wounded .The mujahedin took as booty the weapons and ammunition of the dead soldiers.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Destruction of a tank of the American invader forces near the city of Kandahar in the province of Kandahar 13/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroyed tanks of the occupation forces near the city of Kandahar (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/5/2009
> According to the details contained in about the eleventh hour of the morning on Wednesday, hit a tank of foreign forces improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (victory), in the well "Kakran" near the Kandahar airport from the air, when a routine patrol in the task of in the region.  Deep in the blast littered the tank, killing all on board, the soldiers of the crusaders.  Soon after the explosion, the enemy of all the dead and moved towards the Kandahar airport, the tank destroyer still remain at the scene




"Killing 2 and wounding another police elements by grenade attack in the city of Kandahar in the province of Kandahar 13/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Grenade attack kills two policemen and injured another in the city of Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/5/2009
> Reported in a grenade attack by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate at the eighth last night on a security police in the "Chapel of the New Day" in the sixth point in the city of Kandahar, killing two policemen and severely wounding another surgery.  After the attack the mujahideen returned safely about their status.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150910EDT May 09/151310UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In mortar attack a aircraft of British invaders destroyed in Kandahar airport"


> *Today morning 14-05-2009 at 10:15am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live,in attack one aircraft of invaders destroyed. Reported by Qari Tousuf Ahmadi*




"Martyrdom Operation kills 27 puppet terrorists and 2 commanders in Kandahar" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Today 14-05-2009 at approximately 7.47 am local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Nor Ahmad  of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet frontier police  Kamesar base area in Boldak  district of Kandahar province , in the attack 2 Commanders of puppet police and 27 of puppets were killed and  17 were wounded, also 5 military vehicles were destroyed.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 drones of American invaders shot down in Ghazni and Helmand"


> Today morning at approximately 8 am local time , An American pilotless aircraft on a spying mission was shot down by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Kanikhil area of Andar District of Ghazni Province.  The enemy aircraft was totally destroyed after it came down.  Also yester day afternoon another drones of American invaders shot down by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Malkir area of Grishk district of Helmand province.  Today morning a British pilotless aircraft was shot down in Khoshal kali area of Nadali district of same province. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"A vehicle of puppet army blew up in Kandahar" - "Killing 7 puppet soldiers an an explosion in Shurawak in the province of Kandahar 14/05/09" (Arabic to GoogEng)


> (Official English) Today morning 15-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Spini Kholi area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers were killed . Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogEng) The killing of 7 soldiers of the army in a province of the client Chorok (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/5/2009
> There was a massive explosion on the puppet army patrol at the ninth Thursday in the region, "Juli Spini," Kandahar province Chorok state in a series of operations (Victory) launched by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the recent past, resulting in the explosion that killed (7) soldiers immediately.   Was detonated by an explosive device was controlled with a true remote control, which resulted in the destruction of a Ranger-type of the enemy completely.  From among the dead, their leader, who graduated from the Academy of Kandahar just.




"Destruction of 6 vehicles of the enemy and taking booty the others near Gerishk in the province of Helmand 14/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 6 destruction of the enemy vehicles and other booty near Jursck
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/5/2009
> At ten in the evening on Wednesday attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state on a supply convoy of the enemy in the "secret shame" on the road to Kandahar, Herat, near the highway from the district center in Helmand Jursck, the attack resulted in the destruction of three trucks, two cars and Ranger, and a car Saraf, and Gnamwa a kind of hip safely.  The armed attack carried out by an ambush, also resulted in the death of (7) soldiers, and wounded a number of other serious surgery.  Carried out a deadly attack on a convoy of the enemy, while the convoy was carrying food to the airport Chorao private air occupying forces, was hit in the middle of the road to an attack by the Mujahideen.  Thank God there was no casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.




"Destruction of 2 vehicles of the enemy coalition in 2 powerful explosions in Qalat in the province of Zabul 14/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroy the military vehicles of the enemy in two very common state of Zabul (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/5/2009
> According to the details contained in the two blasts, carried out by the great mujahideen of the Islamic state in the eight o'clock this morning in a series of operations (Victory) on the common enemy convoy in the village of "age" Siauri the state of Zabul province, on the road extending between the province and Qalat, the status of the state, which killing and wounding of Afghan and foreign troops.  He said, were destroyed in the blasts, where two military, one of the military forces of the Romanian, a Ranger for the most recent Army customer in full.  Killed in the mechanism (5) Romanian soldiers, were killed in the car (7) Afghan soldiers, immediately, as a number of others badly injured.  And after the attacks the enemy surrounded the entire region, and helicopters arrived to the U.S. military to transport the dead and wounded soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151845EDT May 09/152245UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Three tanks of American invaders remain on battlefield in Babaji fighting" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Yesterday at 3:00pm [local time] afternoon three enemy tanks were destroyed as a result of heavy fighting between the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate and the joint enemy forces in Babaji area near Lashkargah, the centre of Helmand Province.  After nearly two hours of face to face fighting that took place as part of Nasrat operation, one enemy tank was destroyed by an 82 mm gun and the other two were destroyed by landmines. They still remain at the scene.  Seventeen foreign invaders and puppet soldiers were killed in the heavy fighting and a large number were wounded.  Two mujahedin were also wounded and one was martyred in the face to face fighting.  According to a report, the American forces last night attacked a civilian house in Momen Khan area in Nawa District. As a result, two innocent people were martyred and six other villagers were taken away as prisoners.. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




" 1 tank of American invaders destroyed 7 killed in Helmand"


> Today afternoon 15-05-2009 at approximately 3:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Normuhamd kha kali area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all invader terrorists in it were killed.  Also in same area in another explosion 7 American soldiers were few wounded ,when their foot patrol was blew up bi remote controlled landmine Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Killing 3 invader soldiers and 2 puppets in an explosion near Lashkargah in the province of Helmand 14/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 soldiers killed occupiers and 2 customers in the bombing near Hkurjah (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 14/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the tenth this morning, an explosive device on the foot patrol of the enemy's operations within the joint (victory) in the region, "Bulan" Hkurjah Center near Helmand province, resulting in the deaths of five (5) soldiers as occupiers and customers on the spot.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, killing at least three (3) soldiers as occupiers and two (2) of the Army, the client, and wounded many others.  After the explosion, as is usually the enemy, opened fire on residents in the area indiscriminately, injuring a number of farmers who were working on their farms.




"7 puppet police killed ,a check posts  demolished in Nemroz"


> Last midnight  15-05-2009 at approximately 12:15 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Khanmok area in Char barjak district of Nemroz province, in the attack Mujahideen demolished the post and 7 puppets police were killed 2 wounded and 2 vehicles were destroyed , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Also a mujhaid was  wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 soldiers surrendering to the mujahideen in Badghiz in the province of Nimroz 15/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The surrender of two of the Mujahideen in Badghis
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/5/2009
> Surrendered in the middle of the night, two members of the sectors of the city at the center of the client mandate Nimroz are: Mohamed Taher Bin Mohammad Ghaus of the population of Badghis, and believed in bin Khaddai Dad Khan, a resident of the mandate of Gore, the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, a result of prior association.  The escorted Almstsalman guns and a set of documents is also important, and were mentioned to a safe place.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161705EDT May 09/162105UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosion 6 puppet army soldiers killed  in Kandahar"


> Today morning 15-05-2009 at approximately 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with   a   remote controlled landmine blew up    a vehicle of puppet army    in Khorma Ghar area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet terrorists in it were killed.    Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing 9 and wounding 10 police in attacks near Lashkargah in the province of Helmand 16/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing 9 and injuring 10 police personnel in attacks near Hkurjah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 16/5/2009
> Result of a series of attacks by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate of yesterday points to the security police and puppet army near Hkurjah Center of Helmand province, killing nine and injuring ten (19) soldiers of the enemy.  Was the first attack yesterday afternoon to the point of military security in the region of the customer "Tanjano Jodr" Department to go to the same state, resulting in the deaths of six (6) soldiers and wounded seven (7) other soldiers seriously wounded.  Was also the second attack in the region, "Bulan" near the center of the state police security points, resulting in the removal of the point completely and the killing of three (3) two policemen and wounded three (3) others where they fled from the area.  And three wounded during the Alahjumien Mujahideen and killed another.From God we come and to Him we return.  It should be mentioned that there is no basis for a claim government officials that they were killed or injured a number of senior Mujahedeen Directorate, and the enemy wants to see slogans such losers Azaimanm soldiers.




"Attack on base of enemy in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Centers was the enemy of the attacks by the Mujahideen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the third Friday 15-5-2009 mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate of heavy and light weapons on enemy positions in the areas of the villages Schaaf, and Louis and Shane Bagn Bmqatqap club on a holistic, state of Helmand.  The right of the enemy great loss of moral and material, but that if the information is accurate so far.  Third in the attacks, which lasted approximately Sanin, five of the Taliban.




"4 puppet police killed in Qalat"


> Today morning 16-05-2009 at approximately 8:30am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a patrolling unit of puppet police in Khala area of Qalat city of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 4 puppet soldiers were killed and 5 wounded . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171900EDT May 09/172300UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing and wounding Afghan soliers and foreign soldiers in explosions in Shah Wali Kot in the province of Kandahar 17/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed and wounded Afghan and foreign troops in the province of explosions Shah Côte Crown (Victory)
> Zabihollah (Mujahid) - 17/5/2009
> Tracked into a tank of the foreign occupying forces at the ninth morning an explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (victory) in the region, "ridiculed secret" Crown Côte Shah province of Kandahar, the state, on the road to Urozgan year.  The explosion, which was by remote control, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy completely, killing all on board, the soldiers of the occupiers.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers killed in a crash, and the tank destroyer still remain at the scene on the side of the road.  Another independent newspaper, on the afternoon of Saturday, an explosion occurred on a very kind of the soldiers involved in the RENGER "Sorkh your" province itself, and when the soldiers arrived on foot, others on the scene, and he signed another massive explosion on the spot.  According to reports, the blasts in the successive killed 12 soldiers on the spot, and a number of others injured.




"2 tanks of British invaders blew up in Helmand" - English and Arabic version


> Today morning 17-05-2009 at approximately 10:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of British invader army in Bala Dizor area of Musa Kala district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all British invader terrorists in it were killed.  One hour after at 11 am in Etemchi area of same district another tank of invader was blew up whet  a remote controlled landmine in which all invaders were killed.Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"British patrol blew up in Sangin, Helmand 17/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosions in the expected Sngen the dead and wounded among the British
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to reports, a number of bombings on U.S. forces to patrol the occupied English at tenth on the evening of 16-5-2009 on the result of improvised explosive devices planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the market Sngen in Helmand province, killing (5) soldiers immediately, and wounding (3) others.  In a separate report, the explosive device went off on Friday is also a mechanism for military troops in the intersection of "glorious Jock" in the province, while, stopped in front of a military machine shops.  Destroyed in the explosion mechanism completely, killing all those who were inside.




"1 tank of American invaders destroyed, 5 killed in Helmand"


> Yesterday 16-05-2009 at approximately 3:00pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Bazaar of Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all invader terrorists in it were killed.  Also in Majedchok area of sam bazaar in another explosion 5 British soldiers were killed and three wounded ,when their foot patrol was blew up by remote controlled landmine Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In explosion 3 American soldiers were killed 2 wounded in Helmand" - English and Arabic version


> Today morning , 3 American soldiers were either killed 2 wound in a explosion carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on American soldiers in Haedrabad area of Grishk District of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the heavy explosions took place in the when the American soldiers were com out from their base. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(P)uppet police check captured 7 police arrested in Helmand" - English and Arabic version


> Today morning 17-05-2009 at approximately 7:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Bandi Barq area in Grishk district of Helmand province, in the attack Mujahideen took controlled of the post and 7 police were captured , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"Attack on a coalition base near Lashkarga in the province of Helmand 17/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack on the status of joint forces near Hkurjah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/5/2009
> The mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate in the second hour Sunday afternoon on the status of the enemy, which is inhabited by a large number of foreign troops from Afghan territory and the client in the "Papa's" near the city of Hkurjah state of Helmand.  News by road, used in the attack, heavy and light weapons, which resulted in the loss of the status of the enemy, killed (5) foreign and Afghan soldiers, and wounded many others severely surgery.  In the attack, which lasted approximately one hour, was called for surgery.




_- edited to add first, last items -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
181700EDT May 09/182100UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mortars fired at Kandahar airport" - Arabic, followed by English version


> *Last night 18-05-2009 at 2am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi*



"3 tanks of American invaders, 3 miltary vehicles of puppet army blew up in Zabul" - English, Arabic and Farsi version


> 1)  Today morning 18-05-2009 at approximately at 7:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Karm Khil area of Nobahar district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all puppet soldiers were killed
> 
> 2)  Today noon 18-05-2009 at approximately 11:05am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Kani Godar area of same district, the landmine destroyed the tank and all invader terrorists in it were killed.
> 
> ...




"Direct clashes with the puppet army near Kandahar city 18/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Direct clashes with the army near the city of Kandahar, the customer
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate clashed at ten this morning with the puppet army soldiers in the region, "Zkhan" Department of Dundo, near the city of Kandahar.  The clashes erupted when the road bridge in the struggling enemy logistics convoy was heading to the Directorate of unknown.  Resulted in the clashes, which lasted half an hour, killing and wounding a number of enemy soldiers, but so far there is no accurate information.  At the end of the clashes, one student was wounded.




"(P)uppet police checks demolished in Kandahar" - Arabic, followed by English version


> Last midnight 18-05-2009 at approximately 12:15am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police base in Balakor area in Shorawak district of Kandahar province, in the attack Mujahideen demolished 2 chick posts of base  and 5 police were Killed 4 wounded and a vehicle was destroyed , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destruction of a vehicle of puppet army by an IED in the city of Kandahar 18/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of the army vehicle hit an explosive device in the client's city of Kandahar (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning as part of a (victory) initiated, the type of car the customer Saraf army improvised explosive device in the "Kodgk Papa," the fifth district of Kandahar city, resulting in the destruction of an enemy as a whole.  The blast destroyed the car and the killing of five (5) the soldiers.  After the explosion, the dead soldiers were taken to the hospital of the enemy's city government, leaving the car destroyed in the region.




"Destruction of 5 military vehicles of the enemy in powerful explosions in the province of Zabul 18/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 6 destruction of enemy military vehicles in the state of heavy explosions Zabul
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/5/2009
> It was reported that since Monday morning, destroyed (3) military vehicles and a car RENGER of the enemy until noon today to those of the common enemy, the convoy which was on its way from the Center for Shenqui the state of Zabul province, about the same province Noppear mandate, as a result of heavy explosions carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of victory.  According to the report: The explosion occurred the former, at seven in the morning in the "generosity of horses," Province Noppear on a convoy of the enemy, resulting in the destruction of the military occupation, and a Ranger of the internal troops.  The second blast occurred at first only a quarter to ten this morning in the "Kanene Jodr" the same province on the same convoy, which resulted in the destruction of the foreign military vehicles and a car Bey August of Afghan soldiers, in full.  The third explosion occurred at the twelfth minute and forty-five in the "Mile," the province itself and in the same convoy of the enemy, and here also led to the destruction of tanks, armored enemy.  He said the soldiers killed all the passengers were Afghans and foreigners in the six-destructive mechanisms of the enemy, including two Afghan interpreters.




"Arresting 6 police officers in a market in the province of Daykundi 18/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Arrested 6 members of Police Day in the Canadian (?) market (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate gave on Friday arrested six (6) of the Police Department, led by the client, "the commander صداقت" within the (victory) initiated in the state of the central market d'Ail Kennedy, when he was heading to the police positions.  The police detained the struggling with Almqbodin, six light machine guns, and will govern the Shura Council of Mujahideen jihadist this mandate on the fate of the detainees.




_- edited 1713E/2113UTC to add second item -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191945EDT May 09/192345UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Battle with puppet army near Kandahar city 18/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Clashes directly with the puppet army near the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate clashed at ten this morning (18-05-2009) with the puppet army soldiers in the region, "Zkhan" Department of Dundo, near the city of Kandahar.  The clashes erupted when the road bridge in the struggling enemy logistics convoy was heading to the Directorate of unknown.  Resulted in the clashes, which lasted half an hour, killing and wounding a number of enemy soldiers, but so far there is no accurate information.  At the end of the clashes, one student <Taliban> was wounded.




"Destruction of a vehicle of puppet army by an IED in the city of Kandahar 18/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of the army vehicle hit an explosive device in the client's city of Kandahar (<Operation> Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 18/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning as part of a (<Operation> victory) initiated, the type of car the customer Saraf army improvised explosive device in the "Kodgk Papa," the fifth district of Kandahar city, resulting in the destruction of an enemy as a whole.  The blast destroyed the car and the killing of five (5) the soldiers.  After the explosion, the dead soldiers were taken to the hospital of the enemy's city government, leaving the car destroyed in the region.




"18 British soldiers killed  and others surrounded in Nade-e Ali"


> Today morning approximately 10:00 am local time , 18 British soldiers were killed and a large numbers of them were surrounded in an armed attack in Marja area of Nade-e Ali District of Helmand Province.  The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were trying to carry out an operation in the area. still this time the firefight continued and a large number of puppet army and British invaders were surrounded in Loi Charhihi of Marja .Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"In explosions 11 NATO  invader soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today noon 15-05-2009 at approximately 11:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot NATO invaders army when they were on patrol near Sangin district bazaar of Helmand province, the landmines killed  11 invader and wounded few terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 military vehicles of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Today morning 19-05-2009 at approximately at 7:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 vehicle of puppet army in Maghlzi and Spina Ghbarga areas near Qalat city capital of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicles and 9 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




" 7 puppet police killed 4 wounded in Nemroz"


> Midnight 19-05-2009 at approximately 2:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Shand area in Chakhansor district of Nemroz province, in the attack Mujahideen captured the post and 7 police were killed 4 wounded , also small weapons <small arms?> were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202010EDT May 09/210010UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom Operation kills 11 puppet terrorists and police chief in Kandahar 20/5/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Yesterday 19-05-2009 at approximately 6.30 pm local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Hafiz Raz Muhammad of same province , carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet police chief in Baba Sahib area of Arghandab district of Kandahar province. in the attack puppet district police chief Zmari and 11 of puppets police were killed and few were wounded. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Killing 9 soldiers in 2 explosions in Shah Wali Kot in the province of Kandahar 20/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 9 soldiers killed in twin bombings in the Shah Côte Crown <Shah Wali Kot> (<OP> Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/5/2009
> At noon on the third Tuesday in two explosions carried out by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (Victory) on the soldiers involved in an area of the "secret mocked" Shah province Crown Côte <Shah Wali Kot> state of Kandahar, killing one (9) soldiers.  According to reports, the explosion carried out on foot patrol, killing five soldiers, moments after the explosion took place very close to the scene, the soldiers of the car RENGER internal as well, where the car was destroyed completely, killing four soldiers.  The second explosion occurred when the enemy wants to transfer the first blast killed by a car about their status.  He also received a number of other soldiers in the two blasts.




"Destruction of 2 military vehicles of English forces in 2 explosions in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 20/05/09" (Arabic, followed by English version) - Alternate Official English version


> (Official English)  Yesterday noon  19-05-2009, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan with remote control landmines blew up 2 tanks of NATO invader army in Spin Manda area of Maewand district of Kandahar province , the landmine destroyed the tanks and all invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic into GoogEng)  The destruction of two armored vehicles in two of the English Province Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out yesterday afternoon on two consecutive regular English troops in an area of the "Spin مانده" Meond in the province of Kandahar, resulted in the destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy.  In these two extreme mechanisms were completely destroyed, killing all the soldiers who were on board, including an Afghan interpreter.  And then the enemy helicopters arrived on the scene and took the bodies of their dead, and destroyed the two mechanisms remained in place until the evening of the incident.




"2 invader soldiers killed 4 wounded in Kandahar"


> Today morning 20-05-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Ambushed foot patrolling unit of  NATO invader army in Sperwan area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, In ambush 2 invader terrorists were killed 4 wounded. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"In ambush 5 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today afternoon 20-05-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army in Asheghar area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppets terrorists killed in it . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"4 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning 20-05-2009 at approximately 9:15am, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a patrolling unit of  puppet army in Mashor area in Dand district of Kandahar province, in explosion 4 puppet soldiers were killed.  Also in Ekh Kariz area of same district 2 intelligence officials Ismato Allah and Hekmato Allah were killed.Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid



"7 puppet police killed in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday afternoon 17-05-2009 at approximately 2:30pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police vehicle in Gharo area near the center of Dehraot district of Urozgan province, in the attack the vehicle was destroyed and 7 police were killed , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 puppet soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today afternoon 20-05-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army in Spini Wari area in Ataghar district of Zabul province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed the military vehicle and 5 puppets terrorists killed in them . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210730EDT May 09/211130UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"American invaders martyred 17 civilian in Helmand"


> The invading American forces martyred 17 and injured 5 others in their savage attack on civilians' homes and car in Loi Charahi of Nad Ali District of Helmand Province last night.  Those martyred and detained had no connection with the Taleban and were all local people.  It is worth mentioning that this is not the first time that the savage Americans are repeating their crime. They martyred 150 innocent civilians, including women, children, students and the elderly, in Ganjabad village of Farahrod District of the neighboring Farah Province, three days ago. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"9 British soldiers killed  and others surrounded in Nade-e Ali"


> Yesterday  approximately 2:00 pm local time , 9 British soldiers were killed and a large numbers of them which were surrounded  from three days in Loi Charahi area of Marja area of Nade-e Ali District of Helmand Province.  The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were trying go out from surrounded area in the area. still 6 pm  the firefight continued and also now be a large number of puppet army and British invaders were surrounded in Loi Charhihi of Marja .Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




”(P)uppet commander gunned down in Kandahar"


> Yesterday evening at approximately 8:15pm local time, A commander of Ahmad Wali Karzi Zamankhan was gunned down  by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  in 6th number area of Kandahar city.  Also in ambush 1 puppet police were killed and their arms were booty mujahideen. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Today morning 21-05-2009 at approximately at 8:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army inKharjoi area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221955EDT May 09/222355UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" In Explosion 5 puppet army soldiers killed  in Kandahar"


> Yesterday afternoon 21-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Spina Khola area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"13 British soldiers killed ,2 tanks destroyed in Grishk"


> Today noon, 13 British soldiers were killed 2 tanks destroyed in an armed attack in Spenmasjid and Aopashk areas of Grishk District of Helmand Province.  The enemy suffered the above-mentioned casualties after they came under a bloody attack by the Mujahideen, when they were trying to carry out an operation in the area. the firefight continued 5 hours and 13 British invaders were killed few wounded and 2 tanks were destroyed.  Reported by Qari Yusof Ahmadi




"1 Tank of American terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon 22-05-2009 at approximately 12pm local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in ZaraCha area of Nawa District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and 5 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 Helicopter of puppet army shot down in Uruzgan"


> Today 22-04-2009 at 10:10am Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot down 1 helicopter of American invaders in the Chinarto area of Tarenkot city of Uruzgan province.  According to the report  the hleicopter flying low in near the capital of Uruzgan province was shot down by mujahideen of Islamic Emirate with RPG-7 , in incident   8 foreign invaders were killed in the helicopter. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231915EDT May 09/222315UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosion 9 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today noon 23-05-2009 at approximately 11:30am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Shekh Qalander area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 9 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 tanks of invaders destroyed in KAndahar 23/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces near Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated two explosive devices at a military patrol of the occupying forces in the crusade of the "victory" was initiated in the region, "Domki" Baldk near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of two tanks (2) of the enemy.  Morocco was the first explosion on Saturday (22-05-2009) on the tanks of the occupying forces in the area, resulting in the destruction of the tank and killed four (4) where the soldiers as occupiers.  The second blast was at the other tanks of the enemy occupied in the ninth hour of the morning (23-05-2009), near the same area, when the tank was in trying to detect improvised explosive devices region.  The blast completely destroyed the tank and killed four (4) occupation soldiers and their Afghan interpreter on the spot.




"After a week of battles, invaders have escaped from Marja, Nad Ali 23/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> After a week-long siege of entrenched forces withdrew from Aliitlavip Marjh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details received, a week ago, now got a large number of soldiers of the occupying forces together with Afghan soldiers clients through the air landing by helicopter gunships in the areas of the province, "Marjh" in Helmand.  After landing the heavy battle with the enemy, forcing the enemy to collect all the forces in one place, in the region, "the intersection of this great province, and remained there under siege.  After the siege has persisted for four days, forcing the enemy forces on the night of 23-5-2009 to leave the area and helicopters through the withdrawal of some of their bases at the center of the state.  During the week, the full heavy enemy air raids on the region led to the death and injury of more than (30) were civilians, and the grace of God is not any kind of damage in the ranks of the mujahideen.  He said that last night also left one of the largest U.S. military bases in the region which had been cut between the region, "the time of maneuver" and the province of Marjh, and where there are a large number of American soldiers and internal customers and collected the equipment and fully withdrawn Hkurja toward statehood.




"(B)attle in Garmser, 3 American invaders killed 23/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Direct battle with the Americans Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Held on 22-5-2009 on the battle between the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, and the American occupation troops in an area of "Kodlodrab" Jermser in Helmand province.  Killed in this battle, three U.S. soldiers were killed and several others injured.  There was a severe battle in the region, while the Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on foot patrol.  During the battle, which lasted approximately one hour, one of the mujahideen, as the last quote, I am God and to Him we return.




"1 Tank of American terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon 23-05-2009 at approximately 11:40am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Kshat Deroz area of Musakala District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosion.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 Tank of Australian  terrorist  blew up in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday morning 22-05-2009 at approximately 10:04 am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the Australian  invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Popal Zonawa area of Chora District of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and 7 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241430EDT May 09/241830UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Today noon 24-05-2009 at approximately 11:10am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Babrano Maktab area of Arghandab District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"9 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning 24-05-2009 at approximately 9:00am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Merwis Mena area of Dand district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 9 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"5 puppet police killed in Nemroz"


> Today 24-05-2009 at approximately 8:00 am, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on an puppet army  convoy in Shand area of Charborjak District of Nemro Province .a military vehicles of puppet police was booty in the attack.  The attack that took place as an ambush 5 puppet soldiers were killed .The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




Highlights from "Interview of Zabiullah Mujahid, spokesman of Islamic Emirate Afghanistan about political and military situation 24/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> .... According to military planning by the military Shura increased jihadist activities in the states north of the country and spread to all regions, which made these events Defiant America including Germany and Norway, which has troops in the north to the review of the safeguards with the Americans .... the increase in U.S. forces can not change the current situation for their benefit  .... We remind the faithful of our citizens once again, that the elections had been held in Washington in advance, and will choose the person who is more committed and pledged to implement the strategy of Obama....


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252125EDT May 09/260125UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

_NOTE:  These two reports may describe the same alleged incident.  Some Taliban translations transpose “American”, "British" and "Canadian" - link to other examples (at non-terrorist page) here, here and here. _ 

"1 Tank of American terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Last night 25-05-2009 at approximately 3:00am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Normuhamad Khan Kali of Nadalai District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi



"Destruction of a tank of British forces by an IED in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 25/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a tank of the British troops improvised explosive device in the Nad Ali (<Op> Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the third day in the pre-dawn operations (<Op> Victory) launched, military tanks patrolling British troops occupied by an explosive device planted by the roadside in the area of "concrete bridge," village, "Noor Mohammad Khan," Department of Nad Ali in Helmand province, which killing all the British soldiers, where it remained members of dead soldiers scattered in the area until the morning.  After the explosion, the transfer of the dead enemy soldiers and destroyed their tank to their helicopter.




"3 puppet officers killed in Arghandab, Kandahar 25/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Three soldiers killed in the Arghandab Istbatjin
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at the eleventh hour of noon today (25-05-2009) three soldiers, intelligence management client in a highway in the region, "Char Bagh," the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab Kandahar, where the enemy soldiers to the region to arrest the man, a civilian.  The attack killed three soldiers headed intelligence (Zahir Shah), and sheep mujahideen lay down their arms.  None of the mujahideen heroes of any losses during the attack.




"American terrorists blew up 5 houses of civilians, killed and arrested some elders in Helmand 25/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The Americans blew up five houses of civilians with bombs
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details received, during the raid by the U.S. occupiers, a village in the "Western Sea Wake" province of Helmand, the state of the club, last night 25-5-2009 destroyed five houses for the people of civilians by bombs.  According to reports, took a large number of Americans at the second session and a half after midnight in the region through the air by helicopters landed and started to search homes by trained dogs.  During the inspection, the U.S. death monsters (5) of the village elders and Astahedvohm direct fire, took (4) with the other prisoners in retaliation for their defeat last week in Marjh.  Alomrikyun occupiers and remained until the morning in the square, and five houses destroyed by the bombs, and burned.  In the story of people: there is no one in this region of the Taliban, and not to any captured Taliban-linked.




"7 American and puppet soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Yesterday afternoon 24-05-2009 at approximately 4:05 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint convoy  of American and their puppet army in Wazi area of Daichpan district of Zabul province, in the ambush 7 American and puppets terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Yesterday 24-05-2009 at approximately at 4:00pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Qarabagho area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"Killing and wounding a big number of enemy soldiers including the governer of the Dehrawot district in the province of Oruzgan 25/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding a large number of enemy soldiers, including the governor of the province of Dahraoot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/5/2009
> Reported high in the battle, which took place between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate common enemy forces, at ten o'clock this morning in the village of "shrine" Dahraoot province of Uruzgan in the state, resulting in deaths and injuries among Afghan and foreign forces, including the provincial governor named / Alokhan.  According to details received, the battle lasted until three o'clock noon, at the outset of the destroyed armored enemy improvised explosive device, killing all on board.  The moments after the incident was another massive explosion at the foot soldiers, the occupiers of those who got killed for the transfer of the first explosion, which resulted in the death of the explosion (4) soldiers as occupiers.  After the attacks took place deep battle directly with the joint forces of the enemy, which lasted nearly five hours, resulted in the death of (6) of the enemy soldiers, and wounded several others, including the governor of the province, as we have said.  The battle took place directly in the region, while the enemy forces wanted to conduct operations against the Mujahideen in the region by the Mujahideen Vngzy Itashoa before them.  Three of the mujahideen in this battle, the direct as well.  In the latest independent news, at the ninth morning destroyed military vehicles of the enemy occupied the village of "Petit holistic" forthcoming from this region in the province itself, by means of an explosive device, killing all on board.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
260700EDT May 09/261100UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Plans of the invaders and the successive defeats 25/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version (.pdf version of Arabic statement also attached to post


> …. Our view that the sending of more troops to Afghanistan before Obama was received by the announcement by the Afghan Muslims to join the ranks of the resistance to fight …. Now the face of the enemy remained in the field of arrogance and condescension, only plot the last elections artificial, since exhausted all its energies to its success, and called in order to ensure security of more foreign soldiers, and hired all of the media is biased to the west of the propaganda and reporting, and provided with a budget of millions of dollars, pumping large amounts to approximately (44) candidates, and deceived by those who have sold themselves, and in order to deceive ordinary people to participate in this conspiracy Alintkhabatip, opening the field of so-called free competition, and so forth ...



_More on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262040EDT May 09/270040UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Puppet commander Gul khan gunned down in Kandahar"


> Today morning at approximately 8:15am local time, A commander Gul Kahn  was gunned down  by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  in Pero Kala cha area of Kandahar city.  (T)he commander was supplying for American soldiers in same province  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 NATO invaders soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning 26-05-2009 at approximately 6:30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed on foot patrol of NATO invader army in Zang Abad area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen kills 7 the invader terrorists . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"3 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today morning 26-05-2009 at approximately 7:40am local time, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it were traveling in Alagh area of Sangin District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosion.  Also yesterday morning in Malmand China area of same district Mujahideen blew up a a tank of British invaders whit a remote controlled landmine, in explosion all the tank was destroyed and all invaders in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"5 puppet police killed in Helmand"


> Today morning 26-05-2009 at approximately at 9:30am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Karta Lagan area of Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"1 tank of American invaders, a military vehicles of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Today morning 26-05-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Zara Kala area of Shinki district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers were killed.  Also today noon 26-05-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Wasti area of same district, the landmine destroyed the tank and 5 invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Zabul"


> Yesterday 26-05-2009 at approximately at 8:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Siwai area of Shinki district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270730EDT May 09/271130UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing and wounding 7 Canadian soldiers as a result of a battle in Panjawe in the province of Kandahar 26/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - Official English version - .pdf of Arabic, English version at non-terrorist web page attached to post


> *Killed and 7 wounded Canadian soldiers in the battle result Bnjuaii
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 26/5/2009
> At six-thirty this morning was killed and (7) foreign troops, when the battle between high-Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate and the Canadian occupation forces in the region, "Sfozo" Bnjuaii state of Kandahar province.  According to reports, the battle lasted about an hour and a half was at the end (3) of the Mujahideen, too.  He said that the battle took place in the immediate area when the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol enemy sneak attack.  After the battle the enemy, the dead and injured around the airport by state helicopters. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272010EDT May 09/280010UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" 1 Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Today morning 27-05-2009 at approximately 8:40am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Khangardab area of Shahwalikot District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing the director of transportation for the Musa Qala district in the province of Helmand 26/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Liquidation of the Director of Transportation district of Musa Qala
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 26/5/2009
> At the second session this morning was killed mujahideen of the Islamic state in a surprise attack the Director of Transportation district of Musa Qala in Helmand.  After the attack the battle between supporters of the former governor of the province, "Mullah Abdul Salam," and supporters of provincial security chief commander / Kokh market in the province, which resulted in the deaths and injuries among the parties.  In a separate report, the mujahideen of the Islamic state was in the neighboring province (Sngen <Sangin?>) guardian of the status of the province through the lens of a sniper, was shot dead.




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Helmand"


> Today morning 27-05-2009 at approximately at 10:00am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Ekhchal area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"In attack 5 police killed in Zabul"


> Today noon at approximately 11:30am local time According to details, the "Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attack on puppets police in Bolan area of Arghandab district of Zabul province.  In attack 5 enemy soldiers killed few wounded. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281710EDT May 09/282110UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Explosion killed 8 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 28/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion near Panjwayi kills eight soldiers of the Army, the client
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning (28-05-2009) pick of the army vehicle hit an explosive device within the customer of the "victory" was initiated in the region, "Zndjabat" near the center of the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of an enemy and killed eight fully ( 8 ) soldiers on the spot.  Among the soldiers killed two of their officers.




"2 tanks of invaders blew up in KAndahar 28/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy in common Khakriz
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at dawn on Friday (27-05-2009) two (2) the common enemy of military improvised explosive devices planted within the "victory" was initiated in the Valley "Siah Sang" Khakriz state Department of Kandahar, when the enemy convoy was heading to the mandate of the Directorate of Dahraoot Uruzgan.  Resulted in the two blasts, the destruction of tanks, military vehicles and other occupiers of the Army Ranger Customer explosive device, killing all its occupants and customers.




"13 British invaders killed and wounded by blast in Sangin, helmand 28/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding (13) in an English soldier and two explosions in Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The battle for face-to-face Wednesday night 28-5-2009 between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate British occupation forces in the region, "Caro" Sngen Province, State of Helmand.  Fighting continued for half an hour, was killed and five Israeli soldiers.  In a separate report, the Mujahideen carried out last night also two English infantry forces in the region, "Zrnde" close to those of the Center for the Directorate, which resulted in the death and injury (7) soldiers of English fans.  After the blast, the transfer of the enemy dead and wounded men by helicopter towards the position.




"Tank of invaders blew up in Kandahar 28/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a military tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device in the Arghandab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew at only a quarter of the tenth this morning (28-05-2009) tanks of the occupying forces of military improvised explosive device planted in the region, "Khawaja king" of the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab Kandahar, when the enemy's military convoy was traveling from Kandahar to Uruzgan.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all of the inside of the component (5) soldiers on the spot.  After the blast, the highway bridge the enemy of Kandahar, Uruzgan highway in traffic.




"9 invaders killed and wounded in Uruzgan 28/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing nine soldiers and wounding two occupants in the Petrincot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out an era of yesterday 2009-05-27 victory in the two explosions, one of the tanks of the occupying forces and infantry soldiers Thanimha near the cities, "Murray to go to Pakistan" and "court" in the city of Trinkot Aroskan in the state, resulting in the death and injury (9 ) foreign soldiers.  According to details received, the first explosion occurred on the enemy tank, while the second blast happened to those soldiers who were killed out of a tank destroyer, which resulted in the death of (5) soldiers on the spot, and another (4) others.  Then the transfer of the enemy dead and the injured by helicopter towards the position.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281950EDT May 09/282350UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Car of puppet army blew up, 7 soldiers killed and wiunded in Kandahar 29/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Dnd succeed in an explosion killed seven and injured soldiers in the ranks of clients
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the eleventh hour of the morning on Friday 29-5-2009 carried out the mujahideen of the Islamic state on the car explosion RENGER Army customer in the region, "Alujan" Dnd state of Kandahar province, killing and wounding (7) soldiers customers.  According to the news of road, destroyed the enemy in a car explosion in full, in which (4) soldiers, were wounded (3) other serious surgery.  Two of the injured are three levels of military as well.




"7 puppet soldiers killed and wounded in KAndahar 29/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding seven soldiers in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state and then the successive explosions on the afternoon of 28-5-2009 on the soldiers in the management proxy in the region, "Juli Spini," Kandahar province Chorok mandate, which Mottagl and wounding seven soldiers.  At the outset the mujahideen attacked the enemy Drip armed attack, killing two soldiers, then soldiers and supporters access to the region.  With the arrival to the region two explosions occurred, killing at least (5) soldiers on the spot, and a number of others injured.  God did not damage the mujahideen in the attack.




"2 tanks of invaders destroyed in Sangin, Helmand 29/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the occupation forces from improvised explosive devices near the market Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the fifth and half of yesterday afternoon 28-5-2009 exploded two tanks of the occupation forces and the one after the other explosive devices planted by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of operations in an area of "Myanko" near the market district Sngen, State of Helmand.  Reports, which planted the explosives went off with great skill and one took the other two tanks, while the enemy forces passing through both the non-asphalt and destroyed on the spot, killing all those who were on board.




"Destruction of 2 military mechanisms of coalition enemy in Khakriz in the province of Oruzgan 28/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy in common Khakriz (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 28/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at dawn on Friday of two (2) the common enemy of military improvised explosive devices planted within the (victory) initiated in the Valley "Siah Sang" Khakriz state Department of Kandahar, when the enemy convoy was heading to the mandate of the Directorate of Dahraoot Urozgan.  Resulted in the two blasts, the destruction of tanks, military vehicles and other occupiers of the Army Ranger Customer explosive device, killing all its occupants and customers.




"7 military vehicles and truks destroyed in Zabul 29/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of seven military vehicles and trucks Spapashr of the enemy in Zabul
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Successful in the attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of processes 28-5-2009 victory on Thursday on a convoy of military and logistical common enemy in the region, "Bshi item" Shenqui state of Zabul province, which resulted in the destruction of (7) and military vehicles (17) truck supplies.  Aljhom implemented through an ambush, three from destroyed military vehicles of the occupying forces, were killed (13) Romanian soldiers, and injured several others injured.  Then carried out an attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy, which resulted in the destruction of (4) cars of the type Saraf, burning (17) supplies a truck, killed (26) Afghan soldier.  Then the transfer of enemy soldiers Alguetyly by military helicopters, about their positions, and the destructive mechanisms and trucks still remain at the scene.  Were injured (3) of the mujahideen in the attack line.  Aljhom mention that this special kind of victory since the beginning of where the dead and injured a large number in this state among the enemy.




"A New American Chief Executive and the Election Drama"


> …. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan reminds the Americans and their Allies of the past history of Afghanistan that even before Chris Era, the Alexander could not occupy this land of the free people. The Americans should know that they will not achieve the goal by nomination of envoys and commanders; the boasting up of stooges through fake elections; deployment of new troops and bombardment of civilians. Soon or later, they will have to acknowledge their defeat in Afghanistan. But better be to acknowledge it now and try to find a logical exit strategy for the occupation forces.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311320EDT May 09/311720UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Tower of Rowshan Telecom destroyed in Kandahar 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Mujahideen destroyed a tower "Rowshan" Telecom in Meond <Maywand?>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed last night by explosive devices 31-5-2009 tower company "Rowshan" Mobile Telecom in the region, "Khak-Gobain" Meond Province, State of on the road to Kandahar, Kandahar, Herat, which was strongly occupation forces without the permission of the Mujahidin of the Islamic Emirate.  Is noteworthy that the Mujahideen have warned companies not to do wireless communication activity except in accordance with regulations of the Islamic Emirate, in the case of the offense will face a penalty.




"(D)eputy chief killed in Helmand 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The death of deputy chief of the Central Almahbs Blchukrajat
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed Morocco yesterday (30-05-2009) part of the "victory" was initiated during an attack quickly, deputy chief of the Central Almahbs (Sayed Mohammed) in the region, "Saviano" Blchukrajat Center of Helmand, where the central Almahbs Qal'ah priests in this area the city.  After the successful attack retired mujahideen in peace and security on their position.  Also yesterday, killing the commander of the headquarters of the Directorate of Mahbas Guard (Asadullah Khan) in a similar attack the headquarters of the state Department of Ghazni.




"8 puppet soldiers, including commander killed in (G)armser 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing eight soldiers, including commander in Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details received, the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out at ten am on Saturday 30-5-2009 in a series of explosions on a car RENGER victory for the Afghan police in the area of "Kodlodrab" Jermser Province, State of Helmand, which led to the destruction of an enemy, killing in which eight soldiers, including one local commander / Rashid Khan.  The explosion was carried out while the soldiers marched, accompanied by a convoy of American soldiers.  After the blast, the transfer of those American soldiers killed about the status of the province, and destroyed their car is still alive today in the area burned.




"Tank of invaders blew up in ZAbul 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The bombing of a military tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device in Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at five in the afternoon yesterday (30-05-2009) military tanks of the occupying forces in the area of improvised explosive device "Pag," the status of the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab of Zabul, when the enemy tank in the case of exit from the military headquarters.  The blast, which was strong in the beginning of victory, the destruction of the enemy tank completely, killing all five soldiers (5) immediately.  Among the dead soldiers, an officer of the State "Romania."


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2009)

Retrieved from http://theunjustmedia.com/ (.jpg is linked to non-terrorist web page) - .pdf version also attached for download below


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011815EDT Jun 09/012215UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Secretary of Ahmed Karzai killed in Kandahar 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Secretary of the death of Prince Ahmed, "Karzai"
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was killed in one hour of noon today (31-05-2009) part of the "victory" was initiated during a surprise attack, Secretary Ahmed Crown "Karzai" in the state of the local council of Kandahar, known as "Rahmatullah milestone" in the "Kochwi Balakrz "near the city of Kandahar.  After the attack the assailants pulled out of the mujahideen to their safety.  Mujahideen was killed a week ago during a surprise attack, one of the top leaders of Prince Ahmed, "Karzai," one (Zaman Khan) in the "Louis and what" of this city.




"14 puppet soldiers, including two invader advisers killed in Kandahar 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Fourteen soldiers killed, including two of the occupiers buttons
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked by eight o'clock in the morning (31-05-2009) victory in the operations launched on the convoy of the logistics of the enemy on the highway in the region of Kandahar, Herat, "Bahmol" buttons of the state Department of Kandahar, killing (6) soldiers of the enemy and wounded many others.  At the end of the attack, which lasted half an hour, was also one Mujahed.  According to another report, the dawn of the mujahideen in the second hour of noon today (31-05-2009) two devices on the road between the Directorate and the Directorate of Panjwayi in the region, "Bahmol", which resulted in the death of (2) soldiers of the occupying forces, and ( 8 ) soldiers of the Army, the client, also injured three other soldiers.  During the two blasts destroyed a car (1) Ranger of the enemy as well, where the ashes are still on the road.




"3 cars of puppet army destroyed, 13 soldiers killed and wounded in Kandahar 31/5/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three of the Army Ranger cars near the city of Kandahar, the customer
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked by five o'clock in the afternoon (31-05-2009) part of the "victory" was launched on a military convoy of puppet army troops in the region, "Shah Agha intersection" near Kandahar city, resulting in the destruction of (3) of the enemy vehicles RENGER.  According to the report, during the attack, which was part of an ambush, killed (13) soldiers and wounded many others.  Also injured during the attack, two of the Mujahideen, too.




"Destruction of another 2 tanks of the invader forces in Arghandab in the province of Zabul 31/05/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the occupying forces in Zabul province (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 31/5/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the fifth part of yesterday afternoon (victory) initiated two tanks (2) Assaker to the occupying forces with improvised explosive devices planted in the region, "Tnarh" near "Pag," the current status of the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab of Zabul, resulting in the destruction of tanks fully.  Who carried out the two blasts, resulting in explosive devices after controlling for the destruction of two tanks of the occupiers and the killing of (7) where the soldiers.  It should be mentioned that yesterday was also the dawn of the mujahideen in the same time, tanks of the occupying forces in the area of improvised explosive device "Pag," the status of the Directorate itself, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is full.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, May 2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during May 2009 attached as .pdf.
-----


----------

